# XEOX USB Gamepad funktioniert nicht



## hd5870 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.
Habe mir gestern bei Media Markt ein Gamepad gekauft:
SPEEDLINK / Produkte / XEOX USB Gamepad, black

Treiber hab ich bereits installiert.
Es lässt sich auch kalibrieren, nur funktioniert es in Spielen irgendwie nicht.
Getestet hab ich das Gamepad mit Driver San Francisco und Shift Unleashed 2.
Hoffe es hat jemand einen Rat.

Hat sich erledigt, ein XBOX360 Emulator machts möglich:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg-4ZBY1elc

Trotzdem danke.

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Jojoshman (2. Oktober 2011)

Funktioniert bei dir die vibration??
Bei mir funtuniert bei Driver nicht,hab das gleiche Pad!!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## hd5870 (2. Oktober 2011)

Vibration funktioniert, ja.
Muss aber alles über den XBOX360 Emulator spielen, ansonsten funktioniert mein Pad nicht.

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Jojoshman (3. Oktober 2011)

Meins funktioniert bei FIFA so,aber die Vibration funktioniert bei keinem Spiel!!
Hast du dafür irgendetwas extra gemacht??
Lg


----------



## hd5870 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nein, einfach angeschlossen, Treiber installiert, anschließend das Pad kalibriert und dann alles über den XBOX360 Emulator laufen lassen.


----------

